# Help needed...Risk assessment policy for riding school (charlie ? )...



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (17 September 2008)

So as title says , Im looking for a sample of a risk assessment policy for a riding school . 

Any help on this subject would be great . 

Many thanks folks
Col x

Am I right in thinking that  _charlie_ runs a riding school ? Or am I totally wrong ?


----------



## Jane_Lou (17 September 2008)

I would think that the BHS or ABRS could help you with this - they probably have samples availabe.

I conducted one for the last company I worked for for a new site we took on - not a riding school I hasten to add - but I followed the HSE guidelines and found it quite easy once I got going!

http://www.hse.gov.uk/pubns/indg163.pdf


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (17 September 2008)

I tried looking through the BHS but couldn't find anything 
	
	
		
		
	


	





That link is really useful , I can imagine doing out one for a riding school would take forever .....*thinking of all the risks eek* lol . 

You fancy doing another one ? for a riding school 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Thanks for the info though 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Col x


----------



## Smash (17 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
So as title says , Im looking for a sample of a risk assessment policy for a riding school . 

Any help on this subject would be great . 

Many thanks folks
Col x

Am I right in thinking that  _charlie_ runs a riding school ? Or am I totally wrong ? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Not sure, but Charlie76 does.


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (17 September 2008)

Oh yeah that would be the one


----------



## Jane_Lou (17 September 2008)

Could maybe be persuaded! I did do one for my own yard when i had it - it was a requriement of the insurance and actually it is not that hard - I would imagine that it would need to be far more detailed for a riding school though.


----------



## Smash (17 September 2008)

A potentially useful  article.


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (18 September 2008)

Thank you 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## xnaughtybutnicex (18 September 2008)

I did these at college but I'm not sure how you are going to do them. We did an activity e.g turning out the pony, then did potential hazards, who the risk would be to (the pony, the handler, surrounding people ect.), a score out of 5 (5 being the highest) of the likeliness of injury and then a score out of 5 for the severity of injury, then put any preventitive measures that could be used e.g noone walking behind pony, closing gates to field behind you ect.

Don't know if that helps and i didn't read the other replies so someone might have already posted something like this.


----------



## xnaughtybutnicex (18 September 2008)

I've got risk assessment forms from college but i don't know if I'd be allowed to post them on here. If you want to look at them I'll PM them to you. 

Rach x


----------

